# nissan sentra 2005 radio power



## thebestzero (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have a nissan sentra 2005, 26,000 miles. Recently, my car radio does not power up, even the display on it, so nothing is functioning and i cant see the clock! I went to a car dealer and we checked everything and it seemed that the radio itself is damaged. So i went to a salvage yard and got a radio. It DID work, but the cd player was damaged so i returned it back. I put my own radio (the original one) and suddenly it works!!!! after about 30 mins it doesnt work anymore. Plug and replug doesnt work! I fear that if i bought a new one, it would do the same, work for some time and them shutdown. Is there any help??

Thanks,
Zero


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi thebestzero and welcome to TSF:wave:

It sounds like you have a loose connection associated with the radio. It could be power or ground lead. The process of reinstalling the old radio makes it sound like that. If you can get to them, check the connectors and make sure they are properly crimped to the lead wires. Make sure there is a good ground connection. If you can follow the ground wire, see if it is connected to the chassis under the dash and that it is tight. Check the fuse block and make sure the connections are good there and that the fuse is plugged in good. 

If you can get your hand to the back of the radio with it installed, fiddle with the wiring and see if you can find it that way. 

If you can, jump power and ground connections to the radio with it out of the dash and see if it lights up. 

Wishing you luck,
Mack1


----------



## thebestzero (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks alot Mack1...
i'll be working on what u have said!
thanks again!


----------

